# Spring is late in northeast Texas



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

1st of April and no sustained flow is pretty unusual. 1st week of April is usually when my phone starts ringing for swarm calls, but I'm not expecting it will this week. Crimson clover is nowhere to be seen. it usually blooms in March. Bluebonnets are late. Wild plums bloomed last week. My hives are brooded up and ready and are making drones. We need the sun to stay out for a couple of weeks to get things growing. I checked hives in Paris and Greenville Saturday. None were particularly happy to see me with no flow to keep them busy.


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

My peach tree has finished blooming. The pears are about finished here and the red buds have been blooming for a few days. I have a cherry tree in my yard that is in full bloom, the bees are on it by the thousands. The last two days of sun and warm temperatures has made a big difference here. Lots of wild flowers blooming in my yard but no blue bonnets here yet either. 
Unfortunately we are forecast rain for the next four days. 
I have a cutout waiting for me that swarmed into another part of the same building last week.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

We were in Brenham over the weekend and Bluebonnets were coming on strong in spots and I saw an odd patch of Blanket Flower. It's coming your way...


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

ChuckReburn said:


> We were in Brenham over the weekend and Bluebonnets were coming on strong in spots and I saw an odd patch of Blanket Flower. It's coming your way...


Awww...Brenham Texas, home of the best ice cream in the world, Blue Bell ...san the recent Listeriosis.


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 25, 2015)

For the past few years, "my" barn swallows have shown up to nest around the first of March, plus or minus a few days.

This year they waited until almost the END of March.

I'm starting to see the wild flowers pop up as well.

Might be all the overcast weather we've had lately.

/shrug

Mother nature is crazy.


----------

